# Fluval 107 vs 207?



## Little_Gourami (Oct 29, 2021)

This may be a dumb question, but does anyone know if the Fluval 107 & 207 have the same motor?

From what I can tell on the Fluval website, they are both 10 W?

I have an old 106 that is starting to sound chunky and act up. The impeller was replaced a couple years ago.

If they are the same, I’m considering replacing my 106 with a 207. The extra filter media could be nice, and it opens up more options if I want to upgrade to a bigger tank down the line.

My current tank is around 15 gallons, and I have a spiral glass outlet.


----------



## EDGE (Aug 24, 2010)

I am not sure what the question is in regards to comparing 107 to 207 vs having an old 106? Do you want to buy a whole new 207 unit and want to save the motor from the 106 for parts?









What's the difference between Fluval 06 and 07 Series Canister Filters?


A comparison of features and specs between the Fluval 06 Series and 07 Series Canister Filters.




aquariumblueprints.com





Best to buy a larger filter you can afford than get a filter just enough for the aquarium. The suggested aquarium size is iffy because of the fish bioload, filter media, attachments etc will affect the filter performance. the gph of the unit is based on empty canister and usually after going through the filter media is approx 40% of the listed gph if not less.


----------



## Little_Gourami (Oct 29, 2021)

Sorry for the confusion.

I’m looking to replace the old 106.

A better way to re-phrase the question would be, is the 207 too much power wise, or is it the same as the 107 (but with a bigger media basket)?


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Little_Gourami said:


> Sorry for the confusion.
> 
> I’m looking to replace the old 106.
> 
> A better way to re-phrase the question would be, is the 207 too much power wise, or is it the same as the 107 (but with a bigger media basket)?


I would go with the 207. I used to run 205’s on my old 10 gallons at one time.

JMHO

Stuart


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Little_Gourami (Oct 29, 2021)

Thank you, I’ll go with the 207.


----------



## EDGE (Aug 24, 2010)

207 is better. Filter are rated for filtration and bioload. Most filter doesn't have enough circulation / flow rate to turn the water. Suggested water circulation for aquarium is between 3 to 5 times per hour; some people goes up to 10 times per hour.


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

I currently run an Eheim 2075, an Eheim skimmer, and a Koralia mini on my 33 gallon planted Fluval Studio 600 as a reference point. I use the extra circulation to disperse CO2.

Best regards,

Stuart


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Little_Gourami (Oct 29, 2021)

The 207 is up and running with the old filter media. It’s so much quieter!

Thanks again to everyone who responded. 

If anyone else is looking to replace their filter, Petsmart has a sale on canister filters right now.


----------

